# Проблема с установкой ant-1.6.1

## tipoc

Все дистфайлы замечательно скачал,но во время установки выводит в конце сообщение:

Note: Some input files use or override a deprecated API.

Note: Recompile with -deprecation for details.

18 errors

... Failed compiling Ant classes !

Bootstrap FAILED

!!! ERROR: dev-java/ant-1.6.1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 62, Exitcode 1

!!! (no error message)

Может кто знает,что надо сделать,чтоб скомпилилось нормально?

----------

## tipoc

Если это поможет,то вот,что выводится при установке:

```

bash-2.05b# emerge /usr/portage/dev-java/ant/ant-1.6.1.ebuild

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 18) dev-java/ant-1.6.1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) apache-ant-1.6.1-src.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking apache-ant-1.6.1-src.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/ant-1.6.1/work

 * Applying build.sh-exit-fix.patch.gz...

  [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

/usr/share/ant/lib/ant.jar:/usr/share/ant/lib/optional.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/ant.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/commons-collections.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/commons-dbcp-1.1.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/commons-el.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/commons-pool-1.1.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/jasper-compiler.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/jasper-runtime.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/jmx.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/jmx-remote.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/jmx-remote-tools.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/jsp-api.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/naming-common.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/naming-factory.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/naming-java.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/naming-resources.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/servlet-api.jar:.

... Bootstrapping Ant Distribution

... Compiling Ant Classes

src/main/org/apache/tools/ant/Location.java:88: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : method fromURI (java.lang.String)

location: class org.apache.tools.ant.util.FileUtils

            this.fileName = FileUtils.newFileUtils().fromURI(fileName);

                                                  ^

src/main/org/apache/tools/ant/Target.java:192: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class EmptyEnumeration

location: class org.apache.tools.ant.util.CollectionUtils

            return new CollectionUtils.EmptyEnumeration();

                                      ^

src/main/org/apache/tools/ant/DirectoryScanner.java:662: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : method rtrimWildcardTokens (java.lang.String)

location: class org.apache.tools.ant.types.selectors.SelectorUtils

                SelectorUtils.rtrimWildcardTokens(includes[icounter]);

                             ^

src/main/org/apache/tools/ant/types/selectors/MappingSelector.java:44: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : method getFileTimestampGranularity ()

location: class org.apache.tools.ant.util.FileUtils

        granularity = (int) FileUtils.newFileUtils().getFileTimestampGranularity();

                                                  ^

src/main/org/apache/tools/ant/RuntimeConfigurable.java:241: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class EmptyEnumeration

location: class org.apache.tools.ant.util.CollectionUtils

            return new CollectionUtils.EmptyEnumeration();

                                      ^

src/main/org/apache/tools/ant/Diagnostics.java:203: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : method getClassSource (java.lang.Class)

location: class org.apache.tools.ant.util.LoaderUtils

        File f = LoaderUtils.getClassSource(clazz);

                            ^

src/main/org/apache/tools/ant/taskdefs/FixCRLF.java:542: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : method rename (java.io.File,java.io.File)

location: class org.apache.tools.ant.util.FileUtils

                fileUtils.rename(tmpFile, destFile);

                         ^

src/main/org/apache/tools/ant/taskdefs/Copy.java:608: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : method copyFile (java.lang.String,java.lang.String,org.apache.tools.ant.types.FilterSetCollection,java.util.Vector,boolean,boolean,java.lang.String,java.lang.String,org.apache.tools.ant.Project)

location: class org.apache.tools.ant.util.FileUtils

                        fileUtils.copyFile(fromFile, toFile, executionFilters,

                                 ^

src/main/org/apache/tools/ant/taskdefs/Zip.java:385: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : method rename (java.io.File,java.io.File)

location: class org.apache.tools.ant.util.FileUtils

                    fileUtils.rename(zipFile, renamedFile);

                             ^

src/main/org/apache/tools/ant/taskdefs/Zip.java:502: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : method rename (java.io.File,java.io.File)

location: class org.apache.tools.ant.util.FileUtils

                    fileUtils.rename(renamedFile, zipFile);

                             ^

src/main/org/apache/tools/ant/taskdefs/Javac.java:121: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : variable JAVA_1_5

location: class org.apache.tools.ant.util.JavaEnvUtils

        } else if (JavaEnvUtils.isJavaVersion(JavaEnvUtils.JAVA_1_5)) {

                                                          ^

src/main/org/apache/tools/ant/taskdefs/Move.java:230: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : method copyFile (java.io.File,java.io.File,org.apache.tools.ant.types.FilterSetCollection,java.util.Vector,boolean,boolean,java.lang.String,java.lang.String,org.apache.tools.ant.Project)

location: class org.apache.tools.ant.util.FileUtils

            getFileUtils().copyFile(fromFile, toFile, executionFilters,

                        ^

src/main/org/apache/tools/ant/taskdefs/Rename.java:88: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : method rename (java.io.File,java.io.File)

location: class org.apache.tools.ant.util.FileUtils

            FileUtils.newFileUtils().rename(src, dest);

                                  ^

src/main/org/apache/tools/ant/taskdefs/Replace.java:425: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : method rename (java.io.File,java.io.File)

location: class org.apache.tools.ant.util.FileUtils

                fileUtils.rename(temp, src);

                         ^

src/main/org/apache/tools/ant/helper/ProjectHelper2.java:186: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : method getNamespaceXMLReader ()

location: class org.apache.tools.ant.util.JAXPUtils

            XMLReader parser = JAXPUtils.getNamespaceXMLReader();

                                        ^

src/main/org/apache/tools/ant/helper/ProjectHelper2.java:190: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : method toURI (java.lang.String)

location: class org.apache.tools.ant.util.FileUtils

                uri = fu.toURI(buildFile.getAbsolutePath());

                        ^

src/main/org/apache/tools/ant/helper/ProjectHelper2.java:413: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : method fromURI (java.lang.String)

location: class org.apache.tools.ant.util.FileUtils

                String path = fu.fromURI(systemId);

                                ^

src/main/org/apache/tools/ant/helper/ProjectHelper2.java:422: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : method toURI (java.lang.String)

location: class org.apache.tools.ant.util.FileUtils

                    inputSource.setSystemId(fu.toURI(file.getAbsolutePath()));

                                              ^

Note: Some input files use or override a deprecated API.

Note: Recompile with -deprecation for details.

18 errors

... Failed compiling Ant classes !

Bootstrap FAILED

!!! ERROR: dev-java/ant-1.6.1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 62, Exitcode 1

!!! (no error message)

```

----------

## Totenkopf

А что за jdk?

очень напоминает несоответсвие версий.

----------

## tipoc

сначала по дефолту стояла blackdown1.4.1_01,потом по дефолту поставил sun1.4.2_04,выдает те же самые ошибки.

по дефолту - это имеется ввиду установленной с помощью java-config --set-system-vm.

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

может стоить обновить portage?

----------

## tipoc

Вообще-то я неделю назад обновлял,ну и щас обновил,но все равно те же ошибки выскакивают.Странно,а чем это должно было помочь?

----------

## Cyc_Lone

Переменная CLASSPATH есть? Шибко похоже не то что оно классы не видит.

----------

## tipoc

Сорри за ламерский вопрос,а как посмотреть значение classpath?

может это(содержимое файла /etc/env.d/21java-classpath):

CLASSPATH=/usr/share/ant/lib/ant.jar:/usr/share/ant/lib/optional.jar:

/usr/share/tomcat/lib/ant.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/commons-collections.jar:

/usr/share/tomcat/lib/commons-dbcp-1.1.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/commons-el.jar:

/usr/share/tomcat/lib/commons-pool-1.1.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/jasper-compiler.jar:

/usr/share/tomcat/lib/jasper-runtime.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/jmx.jar:

/usr/share/tomcat/lib/jmx-remote.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/jmx-remote-tools.jar:

/usr/share/tomcat/lib/jsp-api.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/naming-common.jar:

/usr/share/tomcat/lib/naming-factory.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/naming-java.jar:

/usr/share/tomcat/lib/naming-resources.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/servlet-api.jar

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

может это ламерский ответ, но по-моему: 

```
echo $CLASSPATH
```

----------

## tipoc

bash-2.05b$ echo $CLASSPATH

/home/tipoc/Java/j2sdk/j2sdk1.4.2_04/jre/lib/rt.jar:.:/usr/share/ant/lib/ant.jar:/usr/share/ant/lib/optional.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/ant.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/commons-collections.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/commons-dbcp-1.1.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/commons-el.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/commons-pool-1.1.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/jasper-compiler.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/jasper-runtime.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/jmx.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/jmx-remote.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/jmx-remote-tools.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/jsp-api.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/naming-common.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/naming-factory.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/naming-java.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/naming-resources.jar:/usr/share/tomcat/lib/servlet-api.jar:.

----------

